# Allow Me to Embarrass Myself: Lug Nut Size for OEM Mk3 5 x 100?



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello you. 


OEM 15in 5 x 100 Bugatti Wheel on a Mk3 Vr6. 

Anyone know the lug but size?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

*lug nut size


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

i looked for info for a few hours trying to figure it out before i asked on here


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

looking for nut size to 15" x 6.5" Alloy Wheel OEM 7 spoke 5 x 100 bolt pattern Bugatti please help?


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

12x1.5

27mm


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you Rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

5x100 are 14mmx1.5
4x100 are 12mmx1.5


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> 12x1.5
> 
> 27mm


Wrong as stated by 1552. All current VAG cars that are NOT 4x100 are 14x1.5x28 (usually). 

All VAG 4x100 are 12x1.5


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

haha all very helpful. yes it specifically says the bolt pattern and wheel model is a 5 x 100 VAG OEM Bugatti wheel. thanks for the wallet/time save to everyone!

Unsure of what lug type needed: Lug bolt or Lug nut.
I'm also unsure of what kind of Lug Seat is needed; ball, cone seat, flat.

Whatever just making myself look like an idiot but at least i might get some facts!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

On a mk3 vr6 you need ball seat lug bolts


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> On a mk3 vr6 you need ball seat lug bolts



:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> On a mk3 vr6 you need ball seat lug bolts


Not necessarily. Depend on what wheels he plans on running. In the first post he said Bugatti's, so it's not VW OEMs.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

OddJobb said:


> In the first post he said Bugatti's, so it's not VW OEMs.


Those _are_ OEM vw wheels..


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

OddJobb said:


> Not necessarily. Depend on what wheels he plans on running. In the first post he said Bugatti's, so it's not VW OEMs.



'Bugatti' is a model of OEM mk3 wheel which just happens to share its name with a different (and in this case unrelated) automotive company.


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

pretty sure I need ball seat lug bolts just not sure what dimensions i need. gonna have to pull the nuts off and run to the store to do the ghetto eyeball comparison unless a consistent answer pops up. ahh well at least this thread might help some select ppl?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

For OEM wheels you need 14mmx1.5x28mm in length and ball seat lug bolts.


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> For OEM wheels you need 14mmx1.5x28mm in length and ball seat lug bolts.



Thank you for this answer. I have been checking the internet for hours and hours and hours for this information. I decided to buy a Bentley Service Guide which is in the mail. I'm looking forward to double checking your answer with the guide if the information is present within it. Hopefully this thread will help someone else besides just me. I appreciate the effort on everyone's behalf. . .


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Dude, both me and him told you that size.. Just saying..


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I googled "OEM vw lug size" and this thread was literally the first one:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?654846-VW-Lug-Hardware-OEM-Aftermarket


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

So sorry, they're 27mm long, not 28.. Not an issue..

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Wheel/22/3


Still, point being, ask for help, receive multiple correct answers, then question and disbelieve..


----------



## veearrsicks (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah youre right i understand what you mean


----------

